# Started running.  strange BGs



## ianmacleod (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello everyone
I have started running to get myself fit, to assist me in stopping smoking and to help me understand and manage my diabetes.
I am type 2 but considered to possibly be LADA 1.5.  No insulin yet.  I take Gliclazide (40mg morning, 80mg evening) and Metformin (500mg morning, 1000mg evening)  My BMI is just below spot on.  
I have just completed week 3 of an 8 week program using an app called 5K.  At this stage I am walking for 5mins warm up, run 1.5mins + walk 1.5mins, run 2.5 mins + walk 2.5mins x2, run 1.5 mins + walk 1.5mins, then cool down walk for 5mins = 26mins.  
On Wednesday I went for a run in the evening, 2 hours after eating.  My BG prior to running was 8.5.  30mins after completing the exercise my BG was 4.4.  This I could understand, although a bit alarmed how quickly my BGs dropped in just over 1 hour this early in my running program  (I'm thinking what will happen once I complete the program and am running non-stop for 30 - 40 mins).
This morning before breakfast I went for a run / walk (30mins) and my BG was 6.2.  Afterwards it was 7.0.
Now I'm confused! 
Is it just the effects of the gliclazide taken 2 hours before running in the evening versus not taking gliclazide in the morning?
Is there a better / worse time of the day for me to do exercise?
Any thoughtS?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Ian, I would say it is almost certainly due to the gliclizide as this prompts your pancreas to produce more insulin, which will lead to lower levels. This effect is likely to be less pronounced in the morning as it will be longer since you took the tablet. Also, most people find that they have greater insulin resistance in the mornings, and your liver is likely to be more active in releasing glucose stores (something called 'dawn phenomenon', the body's clock/cortisol cycle giving you a 'boost' to get you up and running when you wake).

Those numbers are still pretty good though! I would advise making sure you have some fast-acting sugar with you when you run though - jelly babies or glucose tablets, or whatever your preference is). You may find as you become fitter that you will need to review your medication needs with your doctor, as the exercise will make you more sensitive to insulin. 

Good luck! Keep us updated on how you progress!


----------



## ianmacleod (Oct 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You may find as you become fitter that you will need to review your medication needs with your doctor, as the exercise will make you more sensitive to insulin.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.  You're always the first to respond to my threads.  Many thanks for your support.
> But, what do you mean by 'the exercise will make you more sensitive to insulin'?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it has to do with blood flow in part Ian (exercise increases it). One of the reasons that D types are advised against saunas is increased blood flow I think. I seem to remember also seeing something on that BBC2 prog about short bursts of exercise where glucose in the bloodstream was hoovered up by the muscles in some way - though they didn't really explain the mechanics in relation to insulin or otherwise.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2012)

ianmacleod said:


> Thanks for your reply.  You're always the first to respond to my threads.  Many thanks for your support.
> But, what do you mean by 'the exercise will make you more sensitive to insulin'?



Your body's cells take in glucose from your blood to use as energy using insulin 'receptors' - these are like the doors to allow glucose in, and insulin is the key which opens the doors. As you exercise the number of these receptors increases so they become more sensitive to insulin and take in glucose more readily - there are more doors. As a result, you need less insulin and a non-diabetic person's pancreas would regulate the amount produced so you didn't produce too much and risk a hypo.

However, as a diabetic on either insulin injections or pump, or medication (like gliclizide) that results in greater insulin production you CAN potentially have too much insulin and go low. So a person needs to either reduce the amount of insulin they inject or reduce the meds that can prompt greater insulin production.

Hope that makes some kind of sense!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 20, 2012)

The lack of advice for people who have diabetes, but don't use insulin is frustrating. For those who use insulin, Runsweet is great. However, some pages cover the principles of exercise physiology for people with type 1 diabetes or not eg http://www.runsweet.com/StartingSports.html and http://www.runsweet.com/DiabetesAndSport.html


----------

